# Where do you shop for prep supplies?



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

I just ordered about 60 bucks worth of stuff from beprepared.com. Just minor stuff to put in the bug out bagl, Nothing major, but because I am new, I am wondering where everyone gets their stuff. 

Most interested in best prices, quality and such. Our army surplus stores here are expensive and most of their stuff I dont trust because the last time I bought an mre there for a weekend hike, i did not realize until I was 2hrs out on the hike that the mre package had been nibbled on by something. 

I have noticed some places are very expensive on things like freeze dried meals and mres, while some are cheap on mres snd expensive on stuff like reflective blankets and first aid items.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Freeze dried meal and stuff are good but I would focus more on rice,beans and canned goods(and can your own) to store. It is cheaper and tastes better IMO. You would be surprised how much you can grow and can at a fraction of the cost of premade stuff.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Sam's club and Costco both sell rice, beans, wheat and other long term storage items reasonably.


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

I really don't want to carry rice and canned soup in my bug out bag. I should have said this was for my BOB. I also est MREs on camping trips. I love MREs but I think that wss drilled into my conscience in the Navy.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I am talking for longer term. You can't carry much in your bag. Are you planning on living out of your bag? If we knew a little more about what you are planning it might help us give you a little better info,.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

I buy some stuff online, some at Wal Mart (their ship to store is very economical), and some stuff at Gander Mountain - mostly firearms related. I look for deals.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I have bought quite a bit of survival gear over the years from Best Glide and Survival Resources. They both offer top notch stuff with good service. Survival Resources might be found at bepreparedtosurvive.com, but I'm not sure.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

I do my best to use stuff I already have... an example is I packed a mesh laundry bag that was torn near the draw string. I could use it for fishing, trapping, or just carrying stuff.

I also used to work at a pool and all the testing supplies come in these small plastic boxes (about 5 inches tall or so). I'm packing one full of stuff to just leave in the car incase I break down. I'll likely also have a somewhat smaller "bug home bag" in the car just incase before all is said and done.


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

Never heard of them before. Ill check them out

Did not think about cabelas

As for what I am stocking.... I have 1 week of food here at home and 1 week of water because I was only prepping for hurricanes until recently. My main concern now is if they evacuate the entire county. That is the new plan for cat 4 and 5 complete evac of the entire county. Which would mean heading to Birmingham with lttle prep time, thus my concern for a bug out bag. I want to get a jump on getting out. Once the evac order is given, the roads will be jammed.. The quicker we can roll the better. 

After I get that taken care of I want to start storing more water and food here at home along with more medical supplies and ammo to be well prepared for anything not just a hurricane. I have been in that scenario and it is not pretty. 

I was asking generally where people go for their gear. I am just curious. So....

Where do you get food
Where do you get storage for water
Where do you go for medical?

I have been to several sites, but just need to know where others go to and what places to avoid.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

We have a local chain of big box stores called Mill's Fleet Farm. They are kind of like Tractor Supply Co but their stores are many times bigger. They sometimes have pretty good sales on freeze dried foods. When they do, we stock up.


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

We dont have one here, but you gave me an idea. We have a tractor supply store here.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Sounds like you want some to be able to live out of your car for at least a few days while safely getting away from a major hurricane. I would suggest picking up two gallon drinking water containers that they probably sell at your local supermarket. The good this is that you know it's potable water in a container that was made to hold water in the first place. You'll probably also be able to get a lot of basic first aid type stuff there too. If your local supermarket is lacking on first aid supplies I would also check out local drug stores for first aid supplies. It's amazing what kind of stuff Walgreens, CVS, or RiteAid has available. And more than just band-aids too. You could probably find ACE wraps, gauze in all sorts of shapes and sizes, anit-biotic creame, over the counter meds (kind of a no brainer since it's a drug store  ), and cheaper grocery items as well. Hope that helps.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

For good answers you need to give better info. Do you own your home that you can do a water catch & storage system? Water filtration system that is also portable. Doulton makes some good ones. How far are you from the ocean & how high above sea level?

A good bit of my stores come from Dollar General.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

I am actually part owner of a small shtf store, and would truly appreciate your business (shameless plug). :-D
We have a lot of really cool, good stuff getting loaded up this week all aimed at bug out bags (new stuff every day). We also just started our holiday season sale so everything is on sale! 
Check us out, Black River Outpost: Black River Outpost - Hope For The Best, Plan For The Worst ::clapping::

::rambo:: ::saber::

alternatives:
thereadystore.com :smile:
cheaperthandirt.com :???:
blackriveroutpost.net 
deathofthesmiley.com


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Pretty GREAT looking site you have there, Rob Roy!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And, to answer the OP's question, I am always thinking so far outside the box, I see prep related stuff everywhere.
DollarTree- 
Harbor Frieght-
Lots of Online sales- check the closeouts and clearance pages.
Goodwill- lots of cast iron, nifty cooking gadgets.
As for Water, deffinately what was said above, a couple of gallons for the right now, with ways to obtain/purify.
The way I approach it, if something can be used as a prep, and I will ever use it, I buy it. I have so much stuff, I dont consider it a bag, I consider it a "whole room full of stuff" with different scenerio bags, One has more "on the move stuff", one has more barter stuff, and one is just a mixed bag. 
There are thousands of videos on Youtube about bags, and you could get a thousand ideas here.
You have made the right choices so far, by starting, and every little or big step you take is in the right direction. So many variables to consider. Children? Animals? any major illnesses? prescriptions? contacts? all these make for a hundred other questions..
Best of luck.


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you for all the replies, appreciate the input. 

I will work on being more specific in the future, although I thought I did a good job, obviously not good enough Lol


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Anywhere and everywhere, use all resources at your disposal to help improve you resorces. Shop around, Personally I tend to stay away from the specialty stores on line as you tend to pay more for it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

You can find prep supplies anywhere. You'd be surprised how many tools, etc. that I've found in garage sales, and even a couple on E-bay (was a few years ago).


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Bit of a drive for you but a new survivalist store just opened just down the road in Moundhouse. I saw a Kabar w/o top cross hilt(thought of Fuzzee) One item that I decided is going to be under the tree for Mrs. retired guard is a survival kit multifunction. Think Homer bucket with survival kit inside including bio bags and topped with a toilet seat. Yes my humor is warped.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I garage sale all summer long. I go to Dollar Tree and Dollar General for sales. I shop at Cashwise Foods for groceries. Saved a ton in the last month. Anywhere there is a sale. Even local hardware stores have good sales on stuff. Watch the local paper.

We have 4 thrift stores in town, and I've bought a ton of candles and other things from them. My BOB came from there. You just don't know what you'll find, that you can use.

I use milk jugs, bleach and vinegar jugs to hold water, as well as thermal water jugs I find at the thrift stores and garage sales. Whatever you can find. 2lr pop bottles for water, also. Be creative! I would keep a few gallons in my car, if I were you. That way, you don't have to haul them from the house to car. That will save you some time. You can even keep some basic food stuffs like rice, canned meat, etc in the car (canned meat if the weather isn't too hot).


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I do most of my prepper shopping at the gun stores, . . . gun shows, . . . and the ammo counters of several stores.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

We shop about anywhere there is a good sale, as far as food is concerned. Bulk items we can vacuum seal, or already caned items (caned items will stay good long after their "sale by date". To be honest we don't buy from Prepper supply stores, maybe it will be a mistake, but it's the path we chose to travel.


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> We shop about anywhere there is a good sale, as far as food is concerned. Bulk items we can vacuum seal, or already caned items (caned items will stay good long after their "sale by date". To be honest we don't buy from Prepper supply stores, maybe it will be a mistake, but it's the path we chose to travel.


Well, I really didn't mean just food, but you are right. I started canning three years ago to make cheap christmas gifts when I was low on funds. I made strawberry jam, then i got to researching it but damn reading the warnings about botulism is enough to make you never want to ever eat canned goods again. I read more outside of the government canning warnings and it has led to us canning and pickling almost everything in the garden. Havent got sick yet. If you go strictly by the governmment recommendations, yiu are limited to a few "proven" recipes. We have a bunch of chicken and rice now lol.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Silverbullet said:


> How could I forget Harbor Freight! Love that store, I go there once a week.


I have a sneaking suspicion our areas of operation have some serious overlap, along with another frequent poster.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

techtony said:


> I just ordered about 60 bucks worth of stuff from beprepared.com. Just minor stuff to put in the bug out bagl, Nothing major, but because I am new, I am wondering where everyone gets their stuff.
> 
> Most interested in best prices, quality and such. Our army surplus stores here are expensive and most of their stuff I dont trust because the last time I bought an mre there for a weekend hike, i did not realize until I was 2hrs out on the hike that the mre package had been nibbled on by something.
> 
> I have noticed some places are very expensive on things like freeze dried meals and mres, while some are cheap on mres snd expensive on stuff like reflective blankets and first aid items.


Hey Techtony
In reading the responses I feel your frustration, my God people answer his question in specifics and can your generalities.

Here are some good sources:

A little pyrotechnics here:
Cannon Fuse | Fireworks Fuses & Supplies | Buy Online - CannonFuse.com

A serious source for most items from grain mills to night vision

https://www.readymaderesources.com

I buy a LOT of things from sand bags to army surplus land line phones:

Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles, Coupons and More Online Shopping | eBay

Also I get a LOT of items here, from Pool shock (dry chlorine bleach) to Dakota alert systems, to life straws, to books by the boat load

Amazon.com: Online Shopping for Electronics, Apparel, Computers, Books, DVDs & more

Don't forget

Cheaper Than Dirt - America's Ultimate Shooting Sports Discounter

Air Guns and Airsoft Guns | Your Source for Air Guns and Air Gun Accessories

For Medical supplies I use

Veterinary Supplies, Medical & Podiatry Products at best prices
and
Cal Vet Supply - your source for Antibiotics, Frontline, Syringes and Veterinary Supplies

If you pay attention to medvet they run 2 for 1 sales all the time and you can really get good deals, just be patient they will show up, with a $50 order it is free freight.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

budk.com cabelas and amazon. also campingsurvival.com


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

@Montana Rancher.... thanks! I looked st yhe pyro site, never hesrd of them before great link. Readymaderesources i have been to but did not see a lot of input on themas a retailer, but now i will look at them seriously now.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

gander mountain has some supplies I picked up a katadyn water filter a leatherman MUT 74.99 or 79.99 some storm proof matches and space blankets


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

do an internet search for ultarlight backpacking / hiking you will find all kinds of ideas for your BOB


----------

